# Juwe Daily quests



## Hornswoogle (24. Januar 2009)

hallo

wolte mal fragen ob mann die questen nur in Dalaran anehmen kann
oder wo sind die questgeber ???


----------



## Kehro (24. Januar 2009)

Nur in Dalaran (von der Dropquest abgesehen). Neben dem Lehrer.


----------



## bayernbazi (26. Januar 2009)

guten morgen

wollte mal fragen,ist das richtig das mann nur alle tage eine quest anehmen kann,das dauert doch ewig immer


----------



## Miss Nyckita (26. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

jupp das ist richtig - einmal pro Tag kann man die Quest annehmen.
Ist ja nicht umsonst eine Daily (Tägliche) Quest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was das Sammeln der Marken für die Rezepte angeht - ein bissl Ansporn muss ja schon noch sein. 
Zumal die Quest ja ziemlich leicht sind.

Grüßle
Nycki


----------



## advanced08 (26. Januar 2009)

leicht ja aber pro rezept gibt man mindestens 3 marken aus 

das sind 3 tage und alle 3 tage 1 rezept suckt doch :/

mir wäre es lieber wenn es so wie bei den anderen berufen wäre wo man alles in den popo bekommt xD


----------



## Thaielb (26. Januar 2009)

Die anderen Berufe haben es auch nicht einfacher. Mein Alchin kann seit dem Patch alle drie Tage an ein Rezept kommen, vorher 7. Da kommen wir ganz gut weg, da man nur einen einfachen Quest machen muss.

Stell Dir mal vor alle Rezepte wären beim Lehrer erlernbar. Was würde passieren? Jeder könnte Steinchen schleifen, die Preise gehen in den Keller und hier jammert jeder rum, dass sich Juwe nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## advanced08 (26. Januar 2009)

naja

ich finde es sollte noch ne daily geben oder wenigstens die rezept kosten um eine marke gesenkt werden


----------



## Griese (26. Januar 2009)

Wieso? Ist doch in Ordnung, andere Berufe müssen Mats hergeben für Rezepte.

Und hey...kauf dir halt Kaputte Halsketten.


----------



## advanced08 (26. Januar 2009)

kann man die kette nicht nur einmal benutzen ?


----------



## Griese (26. Januar 2009)

Jede Kette einmal. Ja.


----------



## Thorbar (26. Januar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> leicht ja aber pro rezept gibt man mindestens 3 marken aus
> 
> das sind 3 tage und alle 3 tage 1 rezept suckt doch :/
> 
> mir wäre es lieber wenn es so wie bei den anderen berufen wäre wo man alles in den popo bekommt xD


geht doch schnell mit den Q und man kommt rum


----------



## Ceilyn (7. März 2009)

naja, fix rum kommt man da nun nicht wirklich.
ich hab gute 6 Seiten. Pro rezept mindestens 2 Abzeichen.. fuer die Steine die man verkaufen kann mind 3 Abzeichen.. also pro woche ein rezept.. 
dann kann ich mir aber noch nicht mal selbst was machen... ne zweite Juwe quest koennte man schon einbinden.. vll so ab stufe 440 dann oder bei 450.. 
lieber wuerd ich die auch fuer mats kaufen koennen oder aehnliches.. :-/ 
kann mich mit den verschiedenen rare steinen schon zu muellen, aber kaum was vernueftiges machen. rufrezepte hab ich so gut wie alle schon (Schwarze klinge fehlt mir noch und Soehne) und dann fehlen eigentlich nur noch die vom npc  :-/  da hab ich aber erst eines fuer mich geholt + drachenauge und eines mit ausdauer -.-''


----------



## advanced08 (7. März 2009)

hmm also die qs gehen wirklich fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an den 3marken steinen brauche ich nur noch 16 oder 17 also in fast 2 monaten hab ich alle^^

und für die drachenauge rezepte gibts nur 3 interessante als dd str/zm/crit/hit als tank deffwertung/ausdauer/parry/avoid als heal wille/mp5/zaubermacht

klar als hybried schon blöd wenn man auf tank/dd macht und vorallem kann es teuer werden aber ansonsten find ich es garnicht mehr so schlecht


----------



## Griese (7. März 2009)

Morgen hab ich alle 3 Marken Vorlagen.

Danach kommen die Metas und dann die Ringe und Ketten.

Wird mich sicher noch 2-3 Monate beschäftigen wenn ich nicht zig Halsketten kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (8. März 2009)

naja die blauen vorlagen kann man weglassen da spart man schon gut 20+ marken


----------



## Xergart (22. März 2009)

huhu, ich habe mal eine frage,ab welchem skill kann ich die daily denn annehmen?


----------



## Xergart (22. März 2009)

o9k selbst herausgefunden, hab die daily mit 375 frei geschlatet^^


----------



## etchco (29. März 2009)

Von welchen kaputten Ketten habt ihr da gesprochen ???
Need teh Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (29. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43297

Ist nen Random Drop.


----------



## Thaielb (30. März 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43297
> 
> Ist nen Random Drop.




Ein sehr seltener dazu. Bei uns kosten die Ketten Gold, was in keinem Verhältnis dazu steht, was man bekommt. Ein einziges Juweliersymbol erhält man, da mache ich lieber Dailies.


----------



## etchco (30. März 2009)

Ich danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishra (3. April 2009)

Also ich hab die Daily gemacht seitdem ich meinen Ruhestein in Dala geparkt habe.

Ich hab mittlerweile alle blauen(raren) Rezepte, außer 4 oder 5 wo Tempowertung drauf ist. Bei Metas fehlen mir noch 2 oder 3 ... Ringe und Ketten find ich nur die epischen (Erdenwächter etc.) sinnvoll.

Also von meinem Standpunkt aus ist das mit der Quest gut gelungen, man muss halt bissl Arbeit reinstecken.

Was ich auch sehr gut finde ist das man die richtig guten Steine (z.b. reine zaubermacht) nur durch Ruf bekommt.


----------



## advanced08 (3. April 2009)

naja richtig guten steine sind auch die mit 16str 24 ausdauer 16 beweglichkeit die gibt es nur für marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

